# Movie: Shock and Awe



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

A 2018 release, directed by Rob Reiner who also plays a lead roll in it along with several faces you'll recognize, one being Tommy Lee Jones. It's a true story of the journalists from Knight Ridder who were the only news organization that was reporting there is no proof of weapons of mass destruction... I wouldn't call it a complete bashing of the Bush administration (not like "Vice" was) but they were very clear about where they got information from and how the lies were told about the intelligence that never gave proof of WMD. 

This just took a softer tone than Vice and took it the angle of who worked at Knight Ridder. 
It's only 91 minutes long, and moves along pretty fast after the first 10 minutes. I thought it was good, I'll end up adding it to my collection. 


If the name Rob Reiner rings a bell but you don't know why... A Few Good Men, The Bucket List, The American President, The Wolf of Wall Street and all the way back to 1985... The Sure Thing.



NOTICE Rob Reiner is not my uncle, war buddy, former neighbor nor did Tommy Lee Jones and myself race jeeps up steep slopes in the hills of Kentucky or West Virginia.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll watch that movie right after he makes a movie that tells the truth about the Obama administration.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually I remember seeing a video of WMD being shipped out by truck and were tracked heading to Syria. This was aerial footage and it seems the video is no longer available. I wonder why?????


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'll watch that movie right after he makes a movie that tells the truth about the Obama administration.


That would be Dinesh D'Souza. It landed him a felony conviction on a charge that most Democrats commit every day just by getting out of bed. Sousa had to be pardoned by President Trump.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Rob Reiner is a commie pig. Not saying there is no truth to this film but he obviously will have an angle.

Reiner is also a puppet for the establishment. He just doesnt know it.

And finally, shall we never forget one of the men that sat in front of Congress assuring them there were WMD's was none other than Robert Mueller. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Make more films like Stand By Me, Princess Bride, A Few Good Men, Spinal Tap and I'm all in.

Show off your commie socialist leanings and you can suck start a Kalashnikov as far as I'm concerned, commrade...:vs_mad:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never saw any of his leftist movies. Truth be told, I know him only as "Meat-Head" from the old 'Archie Bunker' series.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stinkin' commie.
Has been for many years.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Make more films like Stand By Me, Princess Bride, A Few Good Men, Spinal Tap and I'm all in.
> 
> Show off your commie socialist leanings and you can suck start a Kalashnikov as far as I'm concerned, commrade...:vs_mad:


Those are all movies based on books.(Except maybe Spinal Tap).

I have always loved the Princess Bride, but then I saw it again after my divorce and it soured. Perspectives change I guess.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Stinkin' commie.
> Has been for many years.


Meathead was the perfect role for him.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Meathead was the perfect role for him.


Especially since I'm cut from the Archie mold.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On the other hand, www.military.com has a video section, one part of which is Shock & Awe which has vids of terrorists in Iraq and Afghanistan blowing up, being shot, etc. 
Night vision film from Tomahawk helicopters, helmet cams from our ground troops, and terrorist filmed footage.
I'm a registered member, I don't know if you have to be or not to access that part of the site.
The main page has news you won't see on Fox or CNN or anywhere else.

Try this and see if you can get in without an account. https://www.military.com/video/shock-and-awe/afghanistan There's some good stuff there! And on the right hand margin are other categories, Iraq, Vietnam , WW2, etc.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On the other hand, www.military.com has a video section, one part of which is Shock & Awe which has vids of terrorists in Iraq and Afghanistan blowing up, being shot, etc.
> Night vision film from Tomahawk helicopters, helmet cams from our ground troops, and terrorist filmed footage.
> I'm a registered member, I don't know if you have to be or not to access that part of the site.
> The main page has news you won't see on Fox or CNN or anywhere else.
> ...


Got in, no problem. Thanks.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Actually I remember seeing a video of WMD being shipped out by truck and were tracked heading to Syria. This was aerial footage and it seems the video is no longer available. I wonder why?????


I remember seeing the footage on CNN. Showed a caravan of trucks headed towards Syria. Gee...&#8230;.. wonder what was on those trucks? Gee...&#8230; wonder where Assad got the gas that he used on his own countrymen?


----------

